
Secret Service confiscates computer of "People Staring at Computers" creator - lautenbach
http://twitter.com/#!/kcimc/status/88956546972778496
======
lautenbach
I guess the secret service is now tasked with tracking down "computer fraud"?
- - says Kyle: the warrant was served because the site violated 18 USC section
1030

